# one pair of socks



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was buying socks at a shopping mall, and when I was about to pay for the socks, the cashier pointed out that they have a sale right now, and I get 5 pairs of socks for 10 euros. I declined, and wanted to say that I wanted just one pair of socks anyway. 

But what is the right way to say this?

Otan vaan yhden parin sukkien? (??)


----------



## Gavril

> Otan vaan yhden parin sukkien? (??)


_

Kiitos, otan vain yhden sukkaparin.
_

Just a quick note: if you have a noun in the genitive case (_sukkien_), you generally can't put it after another noun (as in _parin __sukkien_) -- it has to go before the noun, either as a separate word (_sukkien pari_) or as a part of a compound (_kana*n*muna_).


----------



## sakvaka

Another alternative: _Kiitos, otan vain yhden parin sukkia._ I'm not sure what the semantical difference between _sukkapari_ and _pari sukkia_ is, perhaps someone else can clarify, but I prefer this phrasing.


----------



## kirahvi

_Yksi pari sukkia_ is definitely more common in everyday speech than yksi _sukkapari_.


----------

